# The gift that keeps on giving



## Catius

Bună !
Cum aţi traduce această formulare ?


----------



## farscape

Dacă ne dai şi contextul, facem afacerea  Exlicaţia pentru context e  simplă - când traduci orice, dar mai ales o expresie ideomatică, foarte  rar există echivalenţi direcţi şi de cele mai multe ori trebuie să  căutăm expresii similare care se potrivesc contextului dat.

Ca  moderator, trebuie să-ţi amintesc că după regulile forumului, când pui o  întrebare trebuie să defineşti un context şi să propui o variantă de  traducere, explicaţie, etc. Sper să nu mi-o iei în nume de rău 

Uite şi două pointere de pe WR care s-ar putea să ajute:

- în engleză
- în italiană 

Best,


----------



## Catius

Mulţumesc pentru observaţii. Iată şi contextul: "Cruzimea e un dar pe care şi l-a făcut omenirea sieşi. A gift that keeps on giving."
Eu am tradus ca "Un dar cu efecte infinite". Nu pusesem contextul pentru că expresia apare drept "catchphrase" pe wikipedia şi m-am gândit că are un echivalent general în limba română.

Mulţumesc !


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Și cum e traducerea: din română în engleză sau invers?


----------



## Catius

Din engleză în română. Traduc un serial şi nu ştiu exact care sunt condiţiile devoalării unor replici. De aceea am preferat să redau cum am tradus eu contextul, şi nu contextul în sine. Iată totuşi contextul în engleză: "Cruelty is a gift humanity has given itself. A gift that keeps on giving."


----------



## irinet

Atunci, părerea mea e că traducerea ta e logică și frumoasă.


----------



## Catius

Îţi mulţumesc.


----------



## irinet

Deși nu sunt de acord cu fraza din engleză. Din câte știu, cruzimea noastră e parte integrantă din ADN-ul omenirii. Depinde doar de noi să o controlăm (războaie ș.a.). În concluzie, necontrolând-o, cruzimea continuă să se dezvolte și să ia amploare. Cam aceasta ar fi perspectiva mea asupra ideii de 'cruzime' ca așa-zis 'dar' sau 'capacitate de a face rău'.
Mult succes!


----------



## Catius

Putem face o întreagă dezbatere pe tema asta vizavi de evoluţie şi de momentul când a devenit cruzimea o parte a ADN-ului omenirii. Ca o completare, replica anterioară celei redate de mine spune că bunătatea ni se trage de la strămoşii noştri animali, iar cruzimea e darul omenirii pentru sine.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

Mulțumim pentru context. Din partea noastră e în regulă să citați până la patru propoziții din text. Cât despre confidențialitate, nu cred că e greșit să spuneți "traduc un documentar/serial de comedie/mai știu eu ce." plus replica și puțin context, ca să ne dăm seama de tonul general, așa că ați făcut bine că ne-ați zis mai multe.

Dacă expresia ar avea sensul original, adică pozitiv, aș traduce-o cel mai probabil cu "dar din dar se face rai". Aici înseamnă exact opusul. Ținând cont de restricțiile impuse de regulile de subtitrare, cred că ați găsit o variantă bună, deși aș puncta poate prima a doua apariție a cuvântului "dar" cu ghilimele, să se prindă telespectatorii. Depinde de genul de serial și de publicul țintă, desigur.


Ca notă separată, aș prefera să nu ajungem la dezbaterea respectivă, nu pentru că nu e o idee bună, ci pentru că aici nu e locul cel mai potrivit.


----------



## Catius

Mulţumesc. Voi reţine varianta pentru sensul pozitiv.


----------



## farscape

Eu aș pune ghilimele (italice parcă e standardul la subtitrări) la primul "dar" că de fapt ăla nu e dar... Mișto varianta pozitivă a Trisiei, îmi place .

Posibile variante neutre: dar care nu contenește, dar perpetuu.

Later,
.


----------



## Catius

Vă mulţumesc pentru sfaturi. În cazul celor cu care lucrez eu sunt permise doar ghilimelele, nu şi caracterele italice. Şi mie mi-a plăcut mult varianta pozitivă a Trisiei. Folosesc frecvent expresia. 

Să aveţi un sfârşit de săptămână cât mai bun!


----------

